# white mites/creatures found in water bowl? (crestie)



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

this mornign i found loads of tiny white mite like creatures jumping/swimming all over my cresties water bowl, they were not there last night and have not been seen before. some where moveing, some looked like shed skins/epmty eggs, put obviuosly ther tiny so hard to tell.

he has a semi planted tank with part real plants and part fake, with eco earth and a alot of sphagnum. tank was set up two months ago and regularly spot cleaned.. no mites or little white creatures have been seen in teh tank or on the gecko... obvious first worries is either mites or parasites of some form.

tank has been a little too cold recently and finaly managed to warm it up last night soo wondered if the added heat may have contributed?

also the water bowl was filled to the brim which is unusual, did this again tonight to see if they are there again tomoro, just checked and there does apear to be one or two, also saw a teeny fly in his tank may have flown in when i opened the doors but could be part of the issue?

my pets have spent the past few months being looked after my brother whilst i am between housing, i visit them at least every couple of weeks. he did mention taht he saw little tiny white things crawling all of the crickets bug gel, just on one occasion, and it was the day after he ran out of crickets. he didnt mention this too me as he didnt think it was important. this was about three week ago, stitch has not had crickets since then.

am going to have feacals done of both my reps just to be safe.
also thinking im going to have to totaly take his viv apart due to the soil and planting ect and put him in a quarintine tank for a while to get rid of teh problem? obviuosly would rather not loose all of his plant and distroy his tank... 

any infomation, suggestions, experiences, advices ect mucly apriciated
if you need any more info or pictures of set up please just ask...

sorry for the huuuge post but i find its best to give as much info as possible..

this is teh only picture i managed to take.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Springtails?


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Spider Call said:


> Springtails?


picture now added, and i dont have spring tails or any other tropical cleaners, as havent yet got hold of any.. 

and the tanks been taht way for a few months now and this is the first time i have ever seen anything, and nothign new has been added.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

They are springtails (don't have to add them - they'll turn up anywhere there is soil like stuff and dampness)

Probably just going through a little population boom.


Just do a partial substrate change to reduce numbers if you're worried and watch out for standing water/water logged soil as that'll have them booming!

Certainly no need for panic or feacals!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Am using my phone so can't see very well. However look like springtails. I hate the things. They appeared in my giant African land snail tank after more than a year of me having them. No idea where they came from.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Tbh, while they may not look too pretty they're not actually anything to worry about - they'll help break down waste matter in the viv and keep in clean, and in froggie circles they're usually seen as a sign of a healthy and well matured tank. : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Free springtails. Well now I'm jealous I have several colonies that I brought ages ago as I made all my substrates live. These things are superb at keeping the tank clean. Add some tropical woodlice and lob worm you'll have a spotless tank! They multiply like crazy so no point emptying as your probably fighting a losing battle


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

It took me boiling and disinfecting everything to get rid of them. Snails had to have a few baths too >_<


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

they might also be flour mites, which are also nothing to worry about, i had tons a few weeks back.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

SteveCourty said:


> Free springtails. Well now I'm jealous I have several colonies that I brought ages ago as I made all my substrates live. These things are superb at keeping the tank clean. Add some tropical woodlice and lob worm you'll have a spotless tank! They multiply like crazy so no point emptying as your probably fighting a losing battle



well yes, if they are just springtails then i dont mind encourageing them as i was going to add some anyway as i need a clean up crew... do you think its best pouring the water they are in onto the plants everytime i change it? that way im not takeing them out of teh tank... 


slightly odd them just turning up!?

i thought springtails where like tropical woodlice and there for bigger? or are these just the baby ones?!

is it from the eco soil or the moss or something?


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

WOO!
Im so glad someone asked this as I found the same thing on my crestie's food last nite lol. 

Although I although frequently find lil black things as well :/
They seem to like CGD!
xx


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Free springtails. Well now I'm jealous I have several colonies that I brought ages ago as I made all my substrates live. These things are superb at keeping the tank clean. Add some tropical woodlice and lob worm you'll have a spotless tank! They multiply like crazy so no point emptying as your probably fighting a losing battle


Will they multiply to the point of being all over the tank and more?
Only my cresty's tank is beside my bed and I dont fancy havent these lil bug**rs crawling all over me :/
YUCH!
xx


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

naz_pixie said:


> well yes, if they are just springtails then i dont mind encourageing them as i was going to add some anyway as i need a clean up crew... do you think its best pouring the water they are in onto the plants everytime i change it? that way im not takeing them out of teh tank...
> 
> 
> slightly odd them just turning up!?
> ...


There are hundreds of different species of springtail, some tiny (microscopic) some quite large (a few millimetres long) and they are found in *every continent in the world* - even the polar ice caps (known as 'snow fleas')- you'll have millions in the soil in your back garden (there are 261 species in the UK alone)!

When someone says 'springtail' think 'beetle' for the same sort of level of classification (i.e. there are hundreds of different types of 'springtail' just as there are hundreds of differerent types of beetle).

They could have come from anywhere as they are everywhere!

If you want more indepth info on them, search google for Collembola (their scientific name)

For example,

here is an awesome source showing (if you scroll down) photos of all the different families showing the amazing diversity of this group

Checklist of the Collembola of the World


Enjoy!



(p.s. Spider Call - why on Earth would you want to boil everything and bath your snails to get rid? They will help keep everything really clean and are a real benefit in a snail tank!)


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

why any1 would want to get rid of springtails ..... i never clean my viv they along with the woodlice do the *entire* thing ...also make a nice frog snack. im sure 1 day the lizard section will catch up with the phib section and start using live tanks with cleaner insects


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> why any1 would want to get rid of springtails ..... i never clean my viv they along with the woodlice do the *entire* thing ...also make a nice frog snack. im sure 1 day the lizard section will catch up with the phib section and start using live tanks with cleaner insects


deffinatly.. now i know what they are i will be encourageing them as iv been meaning to buy a clean up crew now thats he is in a planted tank so am some what amused they have turned up by themselfs.. muchly a fan off full live tanks.. this is hi inbetween tank, once iv moved house and have him back with me at teh begining of the year he will be in a fully live tank with lots fo cleaning bugles!

only shame is as i didnt know what they were i threw the first lot away and disinfected his bowls 

will now tip the water on his plants as usual.. hopefully i didnt scare them off


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

bothrops said:


> There are hundreds of different species of springtail, some tiny (microscopic) some quite large (a few millimetres long) and they are found in *every continent in the world* - even the polar ice caps (known as 'snow fleas')- you'll have millions in the soil in your back garden (there are 261 species in the UK alone)!
> 
> When someone says 'springtail' think 'beetle' for the same sort of level of classification (i.e. there are hundreds of different types of 'springtail' just as there are hundreds of differerent types of beetle).
> 
> ...



thankyou very much!!! obviuosly i didnt know any of that and im rather alot of a geeky pants so will go read read read...

again thankyou for you post!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

bothrops said:


> p.s. Spider Call - why on Earth would you want to boil everything and bath your snails to get rid? They will help keep everything really clean and are a real benefit in a snail tank!)


I am not exactly a bug person. They scare me so badly. I know they are tiny, but they move so fast. They make my skin crawl. 
I can't handle a lot of things. Even have to use black crickets not brown. Sounds strange, but brown crickets scare me.


----------

